# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Geneza Anavar- Good/ bad/ dosed properly?

## harley121

Anyone have any input on Geneza Pharm Anavar ?

----------


## gixxerboy1

i havent heard anything good about them. I honestly have some of there stuff at home i never used because of it. Figured i save for an emergency but not use for a actual cycle

----------


## Lunk1

The injectables are underdosed and the only orals I have tried are the anastrozal...seems to work ok.

----------


## harley121

This isn't sounding too promising, but Im glad for the input for sure!

----------

